# Have you tried Trunk Club?



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I tried a new service this week and I was very happy with it so i thought I'd share. It is called Trunk Club.

Trunk Club is a clothing service owned by Nordstrom's. I filled out a questionnaire and was assigned a stylist. Your stylist will reach out to you by phone/email to get to know you and understand your clothing needs and preferences. I was very specific about my colors and style requirements, etc. She was willing to work within my budget too.

Your stylist will send an email containing recommended items, individually selected for you. You have an opportunity to review your trunk and remove things and have them replaced with other things. Pick what you'd like to try on at home and your trunk will ship shortly. When you receive your trunk, you have 10 days to try everything on. Keep what you love, send back the rest. Shipping is free both ways (including returns). There's a pre-paid return label in every trunk and we'll schedule a free pick-up on request.

You are only charged for what you keep (after you have sent the other items in your trunk back). It doesn't matter if you send everything back. There are not commitments or purchase requirement. You will not be shipped another trunk unless you ask for one.

I was so pleased with my Trunk and ended up keeping 4 things!  She sent a pair of shoes that I originally told her to take out but then said to send them to let me try them. I would never have considered them in the store but I ended up loving them! That's what the service is all about.

It was very helpful and so much fun.

If you are interested and would like to try it, I would appreciate if you would use my referral link. I get a little credit for the referral if you end up purchasing anything. It is for men and women! Have fun!

https://www.trunkclub.com/my/invite/HYVQGK


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Interesting ... if I decide to try, I'll come back here for your link


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Someone Nameless said:


> I tried a new service this week and I was very happy with it so i thought I'd share. It is called Trunk Club.
> 
> Trunk Club is a clothing service owned by Nordstrom's. I filled out a questionnaire and was assigned a stylist. Your stylist will reach out to you by phone/email to get to know you and understand your clothing needs and preferences. I was very specific about my colors and style requirements, etc. She was willing to work within my budget too.
> 
> ...


I may try this. If I do, I will use your link. This is so much better than Stitch Fix, where you are out some money each month if you send it all back. What kind of clothes have you received?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, this does not cost a penny unless you keep something.  I love it!!

I kept two lightweight cardigans with tanks to go underneath them and 3 pair of shoes!  There were other things I considered keeping.  I liked almost all of it, but for one reason or another I kept less.

I'm going to get another Trunk in the near future fora trip I'm planning.  She really takes note of your likes and dislikes and you can remove things from the Trunk before it ships and she will keep adding until you get something you think you would like to try.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Someone Nameless said:


> Yes, this does not cost a penny unless you keep something. I love it!!
> 
> I kept two lightweight cardigans with tanks to go underneath them and 3 pair of shoes! There were other things I considered keeping. I liked almost all of it, but for one reason or another I kept less.
> 
> I'm going to get another Trunk in the near future fora trip I'm planning. She really takes note of your likes and dislikes and you can remove things from the Trunk before it ships and she will keep adding until you get something you think you would like to try.


Where are the modeling pictures?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

There aren't modeling photos.  She sends photos from the actual item from Nordstrom's website.  I have the Trunk Club app on my phone.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Someone Nameless said:


> There aren't modeling photos. She sends photos from the actual item from Nordstrom's website. I have the Trunk Club app on my phone.


No No No! I meant modeling photos of YOU!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not posting modeling photos on here.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

pics or it didn't happen!


I have been considering this, but I was worried everything would be a lot more expensive than I want. I'm a typical cheap guy and every piece of clothing over 50 bucks makes my eyes bug out.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm still thinking about it. The Trunk Club is from Nordstrom? I live near a store. I had a friend who worked in Nordstrom bridge department for a while. (She regretted leaving after the fact.) I have a few things in my closet from Nordstrom bridge including this black leather jacket with many zippers.  Do you have to get and return the Trunk by a carrier or can I pick it up from and more importantly return it to a Nordstrom store myself?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

It is from a carrier.  Mine arrived via UPS and I could drop off at a UPS store or schedule a pick up from my home.  They don't actually advertise that they are a part of Nordstroms (that I've seen) but all the merchandise has come from there.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

The best part of me has been working with a stylist from the comfort of my home to narrow down choices and try them on at my convenience.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> The best part of me has been working with a stylist from the comfort of my home to narrow down choices and try them on at my convenience.


True. Working with a stylist in particular. I think they may find me to be difficult to "style". I am particular about some things. Yet I'd like help with finding a few good pieces. I recently got this book. From pictures in it, I guess I'm not too old to be a little cool. Yes, help with that.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I have seen an Emmy Award winning stylist, David Zyla, (twice) for help with my best clothing styles and colors.  I had  a document with many pages along with a color palette that I sent to the stylist.  She was able to read that and work with my recommendations.  If she can do that, I'm sure she could work with you too!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Many years ago when "Color Me Beautiful" was popular, I was told that I'm a winter.  Most people are the stylist told me.  I still keep winter colors in mind when shopping.  At the time she told me to wear white / silver jewelry, not yellow / gold.  YES.  Since then I do NOT like yellow metal jewelry at all -- not even yellow metal for purse hardware.  

I think I may go to Nordstrom soon, look around, and inquire about the Trunk Club.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

Sandpiper said:


> Many years ago when "Color Me Beautiful" was popular, I was told that I'm a winter. Most people are the stylist told me. I still keep winter colors in mind when shopping. At the time she told me to wear white / silver jewelry, not yellow / gold. YES. Since then I do NOT like yellow metal jewelry at all -- not even yellow metal for purse hardware.
> 
> I think I may go to Nordstrom soon, look around, and inquire about the Trunk Club.


I loved _Color Me Beautiful_. It helped me so much. I'm an" autumn", but I was always drawn to colors best suited for "summer" people - I think because my mother was a "summer". Reading _Color Me Beautiful_ helped me to choose colors that are more flattering to my hair, eyes, skin tone, etc.

I may also have to drop into Nordstrom and ask about Trunk Club.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

You may want to check it out online.  I'm not sure they will know about it at Nordstroms.

I'm a Floral Spring in David Zyla's system which is different than Color Me Beautiful but I did love that too.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> You may want to check it out online. I'm not sure they will know about it at Nordstroms.


Did you communicate with your stylist by e-mail, phone, or both? Did she ask for photos of you?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Email and the Trunk Club app on my iPhone. She did not ask for photos but I did give her a lot of input in addition to the information regarding sizing.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I would think getting things that fit would be difficult?  Did you have luck with sizing?  I doubt very much I'd try shoes.  Yet I have bought some from Zappos.  Kept some -- sent back others.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I went to Nordstrom today.  Location of various departments upstairs in the store has changed since the last time I was there.  I asked a couple saleswomen about the Trunk Club.  They'd both heard of it.  Didn't know anything about it except that it's connected to Nordstrom though not in any of Nordstrom's stores and items in the Trunks come from Nordstrom bridge for the most part.  I did notice a little room near a register that said Personal Stylist.  I found something today that is my kind of thing -- yet different than anything I have already.  I'll be going back to Nordstrom more.  And now more likely to contact the Trunk Club.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I've been out of town so I'm sorry about the delay in replying.  Getting things to fit was not that hard.  I gave her my sizes and measurements.  There were two things I needed in a larger size so I sent them back with the original Trunk and she put together another Trunk for me.  I wasn't interested in shoes when I joined but when she selected some for me, I was very happy with her choices.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone Nameless or anyone, do you know the term "bridge" clothing?  I think it means between $ and $$$ priced (designer) clothing items -- in other words $$.  In the past I'd heard the term in both Nordstrom and another similar store Von Maur here.  When I asked about "bridge" last Saturday at Nordstrom I got  look.  Seems as though term is no longer used.  To me it means pricey, though not waaay expensive.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I've never heard of that.  I did tell her to stay within a price range for me.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Feel lucky to live near a Von Maur. I've never been out of control with any charge cards. I always hear store charge cards are the worst due to interest rates. Von Maur is interest free!!  There's a minimum payment which is more than the few dollars on bank charge cards -- but it's _interest free._


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am wondering if the Trunk Club purchases add Nordstrom points to your account. Any idea, Sandra?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Not that I know of.


----------

